# Built a mini wood shed, deck rack today



## HDRock (Sep 23, 2013)

Built a similar one last year but this ones better, all pallet wood ,6ft long,5ft H, just gotta put the top on
Got some kindling made up to


----------



## HDRock (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh ya ,reworked the top on the old one to


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice simple and cost effective design, keep a decent amount of wood out of the weather.  I was going to do something similar with my pallet racks, if I can roof 2 cords I'll be happy.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 24, 2013)

I did not build the sides, just cut to width, and this score of 10ft stock was part of it , most of this stuff is full 1in
Best bet for top is ,buy some OSB, and top with rolled roofing I already have


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been trying to score some rubber roofing or some metal roofing for a while now on craigslist with no luck.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 24, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> I've been trying to score some rubber roofing or some metal roofing for a while now on craigslist with no luck.


I have to, I missed out on some free metal roofing, they just scraped it out the day I called, found some rubber roofing but no email reply .
I found some new metal roofing surplus seconds , for $15 a sheet 10'X 3' but  really rather get if free, or cheaper


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice and simple ..thats a great design


----------



## iskiatomic (Sep 24, 2013)

Free metal roofing is VERY tough to find on the East Coast here, I keep looking, nothing yet.

KC


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks good bud.... Keep posting pics as you finish roof and fill it up.....


----------



## HDRock (Sep 24, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> Nice and simple ..thats a great design


Thanks
 It turned out pretty good , designed it board by board


----------



## brakatak (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice Rack.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 25, 2013)

iskiatomic said:


> Free metal roofing is VERY tough to find on the East Coast here, I keep looking, nothing yet.
> 
> KC



Maybe you should try using old skiis for the job?!


----------

